# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Finally my first controlling lucid dream, SO AWESOME !

## xXTITANXx

So finally I had my first Lucid Dream with controlling this morning  ::D: 

Ok I went about 00:00 to bed.. then my alarm clock woke me up at 7:00 for school.
I was really tired so I said to my mom that I had really head ache..
So I went back to bed at 7:15 and fell asleep.

Ok now it is really weird but I don't know if the story below happened in real life or I had a FA.

I was in my room and felt my body trilling I knew I was going to WILD / SP, then I see all purple and things comming in my eye and audio hallucinations with screaming.

So when I felt insleep from the above story (WILD) I landed in my room I was thinking omg I failed the WILD. and was rolling on the ground (yes.. really weird)
Then I looked at my hands and they were shivering really hard.. and I started counting the fingers.. I had 7 fingers but I didn't belive I was dreaming so I checked it again again and again total I had to do 3/4 reality checks on my hand.
*Then FINNALY I became lucid with control in 1 year 
So I was lucid in my dream and couldn't belive it.. IT was so awesome!
I tried to fly in my room first failed and the second try it worked!
I was moving with my arm and I was flying! (Only up and down)
Then I tried to go through the window with super powers.. but I failed
Then my window was opened and went outside.. there was all snow and I was staying on my house, and tried to teleport a hot chick to me.. but it failed..
I closed my eyes and I almost was feeling my real body.. so I immediatly opened my dream eyes. Then I walked around a corner and was thinking there will be a hot girl.. and then there was a fugly bitch... I was standing again on my house and in one time I woke-up... I did nothing wrong * 

I think I reached lucidity 75%
Hope I will get some more!  :smiley:

----------


## Ndm

Congratulations!

xD it feels so awesome once you control your first dream. Good luck on the next ones p:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Amazing, right?*

----------


## siuol

i just want you to know, you arent alone on finding all the fugly bitches in the dreamworld while all the hot ones are hiding somewhere. it pisses me off and there are probably more like that to come, but you'll get the ones you want eventually.

----------


## silver2k

Congratz Titan! Next time spend a second or two to stabilize first =)





> i just want you to know, you arent alone on finding all the fugly bitches in the dreamworld while all the hot ones are hiding somewhere. it pisses me off and there are probably more like that to come, but you'll get the ones you want eventually.



Turn around and look back again, the person SHOULD be someone else now  :smiley: . I had to "refresh" 2 times until I was satisfied, lmao.

----------


## LucidTeammate

Nice, you'll never forget your first lucid dream experience, I don't think it's even possible. I still remember one from when I was a kid, I had just played Halo 2 in my landlords house (I was 8...) and I saw Cortana. I was like, oooh... Cortanas pretty. So I went to bed on the couch after I got home, and since my mom was going to get Dominoes, I decided to go to sleep on the couch till she got home. 

I don't remember the details of the dream, but somewhere along the way I became lucid and imagined Cortana lying on top of me (idk why... I was 8) and there she was. I talked to her about coloring books and how I was excited about going to 2nd grade, then she disappeared and I woke up into my mom slamming the door, pizza in hand.

Another one as a child, I remember knowing it was a dream, so I summoned a coloring book of power rangers. As I was coloring, I wanted my mom to help me. But, she colored the red power ranger pink, and she also colored outside the line which angered me. Since the dream was so lifelike, I was angry at my mom for hours after I woke up refusing to talk to her. Haha  :smiley:  good times.

As to your fugly girls problem, never had that... I've been able to summon pretty hot chicks just be thinking "the second I turn around... she'll be there." Try imagining their voice, I find it helps a lot.

----------


## AD0123

Try shifting your location to a place like a mall or school where there are a lot of people and find a hot girl if you have trouble summoning them. Girls can be difficult sometimes haha.

----------


## silver2k

Oh yea, Is it really a good idea to bang chicks on your first lucids? It'll just ruin your experince cause you'll wake up premature all the time. Think about it TITAN =)

----------


## siuol

i try to ignore the ugly ones, but they follow me or catch up if i lose them, ik i just cant give them attention but they certianly make it easy. lately ive been having an easier time with it so it does get better with control.

----------


## riverboy

I find that surprising my body with a bit of extra sleep really helps my dreaming. Well done!  :smiley:

----------


## xXTITANXx

> Congratz Titan! Next time spend a second or two to stabilize first =)
> 
> 
> 
> Turn around and look back again, the person SHOULD be someone else now . I had to "refresh" 2 times until I was satisfied, lmao.



Yeah.. but I was maybe 75% lucid..
So I din't was thinking about doing reality checks and stuff..

----------


## Mental

xXTITANXx,

Congrats!  I would correct you though and say you were 100% lucid.  You knew for a fact you were conscious while dreaming, therefore you were 100%.  Your control was around 75%, that I agree.  The people that write on here saying they _think_ they were lucid, then _ask_ people if they were - those are the people that were less than 100% lucid.  You did succeed in flying in your first lucid dream, so that is awesome!

Conjuring people is a large leap for the mind.  I read a great tip here on the forum to expect the person you desire to be behind a door.  Wait a moment before opening the door.  The door and the pause give your brain a moment to make that "leap".  If your brain lets you down and the person you desire isn't there or is but looks wrong, then close the door and try it again!

----------


## Ennui

should have just banged the fugly one, who would have known?

----------

